# A must READ



## Blackice (Sep 12, 2007)

ok its not really a must read but i was just thinking of a post tile that would attract the most people.... but anyways i need to know which aps twin turbo kit to get becuase i got on the website and then i go to stores near you and i click on the one in nj(http://www.cartek.net/) and then it has like x series and stuff and then it says select displacment and it has a bunch of diffrent numbers so i dont know which one to pick but then i click on this other shop in iowa to see if its setup the same way and it doesnt have all these displcment numbers it just says twin turbo kit for sale and theres only 1 kind so thats preety much it any help would do fine or even a better website becuase i dont think im looking at the right turbo kit


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

I know a few people I trust that have stated CARTEK is a 1st class shop, expensive, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Blackice (Sep 12, 2007)

hmmm ok yeah its expensive then what was that other kit then? that i saw in iowa?and which displacment number do i choice cause truthfly i dont even know what that means im preety sure i do it means like when you say 6.0L and stuff like that i think


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

ask LPE if they do a TT for the GTO. i have not seen one on the site, but i am sure they will do a install

06, brazen, 6M, GM special event vechicle, not released till 4/07


----------

